# New WRX lowering kit ! !



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Note to self: Stop with the biscuits!!! :?


----------



## TTyler (Jun 20, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mother :!:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mother :!:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

She'll do !! :wink:

Amazing what a difference six pints make.......


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ferrari-racing said:


> She'll do !! :wink:
> 
> Amazing what a difference six pints make.......


6 gallon i think you meen [smiley=cheers.gif] + [smiley=cheers.gif] + [smiley=cheers.gif] = [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm thinking of doing a group buy on these, what do you think? :roll: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thehornster said:


> I'm thinking of doing a group buy on these, what do you think? :roll: :wink:


i think one of her is a group :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of doing a group buy on these, what do you think? :roll: :wink:
> ...


A true BULK buy then !! :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

That's phat dude


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thehornster said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


i think you mean hulk buy


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Andy , have you fitted your pie lowering kit yet :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


i will have you know i start a diet every monday with out fail :wink: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Looking at your small sig pic she has a lot of pies to go to lower your's :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------

